# ztrať se



## Emys

Jak barvitě poslat někoho někam? Ve španělštině mají krásné úsloví: "kup si/namaluj si les a ztrať se v něm". Existuje něco podobného i češtině? Mě napadá tak "skoč z mostu", co byste řekli vy? Slyšeli jste něco podobného?


----------



## lucythemom

Jediné, co mě napadá, je *Jdi do háje.* *Skoč z mostu* jsem nikdy neslyšela a myslím, že by tomu nemusel někdo (možná většina) vůbec rozumět, co jsi tím chtěl říct.


----------



## slavic_one

Skoč do zdi. Jdi/bež do prdele. Jdi někam.


----------



## werrr

jdi do prdele
jdi do Prčic
jdi do háje
jdi do hajzlu 
jdi (mi) k šípku
jdi k čertu (ke všem čertům)
jdi někam
jdi do pryč
jdi do kšá

vypadni
vypal
(v)odpal
(v)odprejskni (emajle)
(v)odstřel
zmiz
plav
zalez
vytrať se
vypař se
vysublimuj
dekuj se
pakuj se
(v)odval se

jdi se bodnout
jdi se vycpat
jdi se klouzat
jdi se zahrabat
jdi se léčit
jdi se utopit (do kanálu)
jdi si hrát (ven)

padám! padám!
dej si (v)odchod
(v)odpich

sbal si svých pár/pět švestek a vypadni
seber se a vypadni
zalez do země jak krtek
ať jsi v trapu
zmiz mi z očí
někam se schovej
vytrať se jak pára nad hrncem
Běž domů, Ivane, čeká tě Nataša!
Děkujeme, odejděte!

ani se nezastavuj
pokračujte v jízdě

ber nohy na ramena
ber do zaječích
s Vaňkem se raď

Ustup, Satane!
Vari! (Vari od našeho prahu, vari pryč, ty lstivý vrahu!)


----------



## slavic_one

werrr said:


> jdi do pryč



Bez "do", ne?


----------



## werrr

"Jdi pryč" je prosté nezabarvené "go away".

"Jdi do pr..." (pryč, Prčic, Prkvančic...) je náhražka za tabuizované "jdi do prdele" . Obdobně "do háje" místo "do hajzlu" a "k šípku" místo "k šibenici".


----------



## slavic_one

Aha. Ten zbytek je mi jasný, akorát mi spojení "do pryč" zní divně. Teď už vím něco nového.


----------



## lucythemom

A já se snažila o nějakou "poetiku", jako v té španělštině... :-D Pěkná práce, werr.  S tím "jdi do pryč" jsem se vrátila o nějaký ten pátek nazpět a vyloudilo mi to ústech na rtech... dík.


----------



## Darje

třeba ještě:

táhni
 táhni do Paďous
jdi do Pecek
vodpluj
prejsk
val vodsud
sbal si svý fidlátka/seber si svý nádobíčko a jdi
tánhni v sakry
vynech mě a jdi o dům dál
di vo numero dál
jdi ode mne blíž
neruš příjem
dej mě svatej rámus
zalez do boudy
uleť papíre
polib mě, kde hřbet své poctivé jméno ztrácí
táhni sirky do psí dírky
zatáhni stín


----------



## ilocas2

"vysmahni" je hodně častý

Zavři dveře. Zvenčí.


----------

